# Brain might be pregnant....with photo.



## aquaseafoam (Aug 3, 2009)

I adopted Pinky and the Brain two weeks ago yesterday.
I have high suspicions that Brain is pregnant! 
Her belly is very firm and her nipples are visible. I weighed her today and she is 156 grams. I'll weigh her tomorrow for comparison. The poor thing is only 8.5 weeks old.
It turns out that she and Pinky are actually sisters, but they were in different foster homes. I do not think Pinky is pregnant.
Looks like i'll be getting a rubbermaid cage ready just in case.

It's out of focus... unfortunately the camera focuses on her foot and she is a squirmy little thing but you can kind of see the row of nipples on one side...


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

That doesn't look like a pregnant belly to me. Do you have a side shot? Does she have something wrong with her left hind leg? It looks like there's blood in the photo.


----------



## aquaseafoam (Aug 3, 2009)

I think it was just the shadow from her toe, her foot looks fine in real life.

I'll try to get some more shots but she is extremely squirmy! ha.









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## aquaseafoam (Aug 3, 2009)

Brain weighs 162 grams today. 6 grams more than yesterday.
Is this normal 8 week old growth or pregnancy growth?


----------



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

Hmm, doesnt look pregnant to me in any of those shots..Does she feel bloated to you or something? She doesnt even really look pudgy at all, i could br wrong though, my girl Juno didnt look pregnant at all, and then 2 weeks later, BAM! Shes huge, when did you get the girls? Maybe u can try to figure out when the lastime they could have had contact with a male was, maybe wait a week or more and keep weighing her, if she is pregnant, shes definitely not having the babies real soon.


----------



## aquaseafoam (Aug 3, 2009)

Maybe she is just a normal growing girl  
I have had her for 16 days. She came from a foster home she there shouldn't have been any contact with males.
I just thought she may be pregnant because her nipples were starting to become visible and her tummy is larger and firm, not squishy.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

A boy I got that was supposedly 8 weeks old (age may not have been correct) doubled in weight from 100g to 200g in about a week.


----------



## aquaseafoam (Aug 3, 2009)

Good to know!
I could house a few more rats but I certainly don't WANT a litter!
I guess I'll know for sure by this weekend. However, I'm starting to believe she is just a growing baby.


----------

